# 700W Thermaltake litepower PSU,



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't find any reviews or anything, is it any good, Found afew reviews on the 600W litepower that implied that it was pretty good,

Or whats the cheapest good 700W PSU out, I need it to run a XFX 6850 which recommends a 550W psu, :3


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would stay away from it.

Only quality PSUs from thermaltake IMO are their Toughpower series.
Also, don't look for cheap PSUs it isn't a good component to 'cheap out' on.

IMO XFX 6850 should run on a 650W+ PSU.

Here are a few great units for under $100 USD:
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Newegg doesn't ship internationally, are there any other sites as such that do deliver internationally? Looking into Amazon now, :L


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry didn't know you were looking internationally.

Here are a few good hardware retailers:
zipzoomfly.com
Tigerdirect.com
Mwave.com (their refurbished section is outstanding also)
Provantage.com
ncix.com
aria.co.uk
ebuyer.com
maplin.com
directcanada.com

Not sure which ones ship internationally.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't mean to be a pain, but are there any other than those two that are really popular or well known, I'm trying to find the parts within NZ/AUS but the stock price is normally twice than the American prices (After converting) 

:3


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Usually anything 80+ bronze certified is fine.

As I suggested earlier look for something 650W+.

For PSU's I suggest looking for corsair, XFX or seasonic units.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Usually anything 80+ bronze certified is fine.
> 
> As I suggested earlier look for something 650W+.
> 
> For PSU's I suggest looking for corsair, XFX or seasonic units.


When you say "Anything 80+ bronze certified is fine." are you meaning out of all PSUs or just the corsair XFX seasonic etc?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

All PSUs... I just prefer corsair XFX and seasonic.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help Laxer,


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

No problem,

If you are unsure of a unit post the link here.The reason we don't suggest buying low quality PSUs is because literally everything runs off it.

The PSU shorts it is possible to loose all your components including your HDD and data!


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

My old card was a Radeon 5750, which died because of an underpowered PSU, And I only had the card in my machine for not even 2 months, oh well, as long as I learn from my mistakes 

I'll will send threw afew links tho, because If I do *Insert bad word here* up again, I wont be able to rebuild for awhile, which means, I'll be stuck using my old G210 again 

How would this be...

AcBel M8 750 (700W) Modular 12cm Black 80 Plus OEM 










Cable module design 
3.3V DC-DC VRM layout architecture to enhance stability & efficiency 
88% high efficiency & low power consumption 
Support Intel Core 2 & Quad core CPU 
Unique “Double Forward Converter Design” technology to enhance stability 
Support AMD Athlon 64x2 dual core CPU 
Two-switch mode button to turn on/off blue LED fan 
Support SLi & Crossfire multi-GPU VGA card 
Compliance with 80 PLUS requirement 
ROHS ready 


OUTPUT SPEC. 
Output Power 700W 
Max. Power 750W 
Efficiency 88%@230Vac 
OVP +3.3V, +5V, +12V1, +12V2, +12V3, +12V4 
OCP > 240VA 
OTP Latch off all main outputs if over temperature 
OPP Overpower protection 
SCP Latch off all main outputs reset by cycling on/off control or AC power 

GENERAL SPEC. 
Hold-up Time [email protected] load 115Vac/57Hz or 230Vac/63Hz 
Dimensions 150 x 150 x 86 (mm) 
MTBF 300KHrs 
Output Rise Time 0.1~20ms 
PG Signal Rise Time 10ms max.


Probably lower quaility but still got 650+ and 80+bronze thing,


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have not heard anything about AcBel.. which could be good or bad...

I have asked some of the hardware team to have a look at this thread.

they should be able to provide more input on that PSU.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

How about..
650Watt Antec Earthwatts SLI/Crossfire 80%+










•650W Continuous Power 
•NVIDIA® SLI®-Ready certified, ATI CrossFireX™ certified 
•80 PLUS® Bronze certified - up to 88% efficient 
•ATX12V version 2.3 
•Universal Input - works on any 100V - 240V grid 
•Active Power Factor Correction (PFC) with PF: 0.99 
•Dual +12V output circuits ensure greater system stability 
•Full suite of industrial-grade protection: 
- Over current protection (OCP) 
- Over voltage protection (OVP) 
- Short circuit protection (SCP) 
- Over power protection (OPP) 
- Over temperature protection (OTP) 
•1 x 8(4+4)-pin ATX12V / EPS12V connector for CPU 
•2 x 8(6+2)-pin PCI-E connectors 
•Meets ErP Lot 6: 2010 requirement: 5Vsb < 1W 
•AQ3 - Antec Quality 3 year parts and labor warranty 
•MTBF: 100,000 hrs 
•Safety: cUL, TÜV, CE, CB, FCC, C-TICK, CCC, BSMI, Gost-R 
•Operating Temperature: 10°C to 50°C 

•Unit Dimensions 
- 3.4" (H) x 5.9" (W) x 6.1" (D) 
- 86 mm (H) x 150 mm (W) x 155 mm (D) 
•Package Dimensions 
- 8.3" (H) x 9.0" (W) x 4.3" (D) 
- 210 mm (H) x 230 mm (W) x 110 mm (D) 
•Weight 
- Net : 4.5 lbs / 2.0 kg 
- Gross : 5.1 lbs / 2.3 kg


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Antec are known to be low quality units...

We will wait and see if any of the H/W techs have anythign to say.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Laxer said:


> Usually anything 80+ bronze certified is fine.


Not true. An 80+ cert means only that the item has passed testing such that its power conversion efficiency is 80% or better at various load levels, meaning it will draw less power than a non-80+ item for a given load level. It has no bearing on the quality of the supply and should not be used as an indicator of such.



> Antec are known to be low quality units


I cannot agree with this either. Granted, I wouldn't recommend one of the Earthwatts Green above or an Earthwatts Platinum (both manuf'd by Delta). You could look for a Seasonic made High Current Gamer HCG-620 (not the 750) or a True Power New 650/750 (also Seasonic). Those, however, are often more expensive than a comparable Corsair or XFX unit but can be a bargain if found on sale.

PS: Acbel Polytech has been developing and manufacturing power supplies since 1981. Their products are widely used in many consumer and industrial electronics products. Your PC monitor and/or your notebook may well use an Acbel power module.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when looking at usa prices you need to factor $75 postal charges to get it shipped


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair PSU's (not the CX-GS-M Series) are made by Seasonic and are top quality.
Antec are not recommended because they change suppliers frequently. At this time, the 750W High Current Gamer M and the True Power New series are made by SeaSonic.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input, How about the Acbel psu? (And shipping I worked out to be around $50 for a psu from Amazon :3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would advise to stay with known good quality to help prevent any issues.
Brand & Model Number of the $50 PSU? I seriously doubt any $50 PSU will be good quality and certainly not a 650W unit.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

AcBel M8 750 (700W) - PC6018 And its like a $85USD psu,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

still low quality not recommended

quality psu's have 5-7yr warranty


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The ACBel unit of which you speak is an identical copy of the one used by Coolermaster Real Power Pro which is a very good unit. They are not on Par with the Corsair TX or seasonic units mainly because some of the voltage outputs are "gang" regulated instead of individually regulated and corsair / seasonic use the very best in capicators; however you could do much worse than buying this unit!

if kept well cooled within the computer case I would not hesitate to own this unit


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

linderman said:


> The ACBel unit of which you speak is an identical copy of the one used by Coolermaster Real Power Pro which is a very good unit. They are not on Par with the Corsair TX or seasonic units mainly because some of the voltage outputs are "gang" regulated instead of individually regulated and corsair / seasonic use the very best in capicators; however you could do much worse than buying this unit!
> 
> if kept well cooled within the computer case I would not hesitate to own this unit


Excellent Insight linderman! :thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The better choice is to stay with known good quality PSU's. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series).


----------

